# Weird Bass at Mogodore



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

My dad goes fishing at Mogodore and brings this Bass back.
The first thing we notice is the lips are painted black
It has a painted ring on its side and the tailfin is painted black as well.?
Lil help.. Is this some sort of tag?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

doubt its tagged, the ring is weird


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Pretty common. I've caught bass with black "blotches" at every lake I've fished. 
Though the cause is still up for debate, the markings don't seem to be of danger to the fish or fisherman.

Here's a nice article that gives a little more detail...
http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/articles/T205.htm


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

One of them damn teenage Gothic bass.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Here in central ohio, those fish with the black markings usually grow up to be big ones. Lots of 4 lb plus bass at griggs and Oshaugnessey have some type of black markings. Don't know why but they all seem healthy.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

It is a disease . You see lots of large mouth in the Cuyahoga that have it.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Pikedaddy said:


> It is a disease . You see lots of large mouth in the Cuyahoga that have it.


Not a disease - lots of bass in lakes around here have those markings. I've caught bass all around the country have those black blotches or markings on them - and as others have said there isn't a definitive explanation for the markings but they definitely DON'T indicate that anything is wrong with the fish.

Bob


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

So just because a bass is black it's considered "weird" to you.

Geeez! Get with the 21st century, man.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I second the LargemouthGothBass.
Did it have any odd piercings ?


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> One of them damn teenage Gothic bass.


Excatly what i was thinking!! LMAO


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is one I caught last year about this time. Pretty beastly and smashed my xrap. This on was on 11/23 so I guess there could be a hog bass in my future. He was basically white with very distinct black markings


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

It is a concentration of protein, causing skin pigmentation changes. Similar to freckles on a human according to Jerry McKinnis.

Buick


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Catch many look alikes myself. Post 5


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I dont claim to know anything about bass,,,,,,,....but I do see these posts every now and then ....usually in spring and fall ......my guess ,its seasonal.....maybe gothic but i doubt it


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Not the "black tar" effect - but check out this monster from Moggie.

I ran over it mid lake partially alive, thought it was a log, I hung out until it came back up. I'm guessing one of the biggest fish I have ever held. 

True MOSSYback from tales of old.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Not the "black tar" effect - but check out this monster from Moggie.
> 
> I ran over it mid lake partially alive, thought it was a log, I hung out until it came back up. I'm guessing one of the biggest fish I have ever held.
> 
> True MOSSYback from tales of old.


Wow...

So is that a growth coming out of its eye or some kind of snail or mussel growing on the side of the head? No matter...that fish is huge and proves that the hawgs are definitely in Moggie. 

Bob


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It was a tumor. Quite possibly the oldest bass in Ohio  

I assisted Mother Nature in this case, easing some suffering and removing any potential disease.

I didn't have a good precise measurement for such length, but confirmed it to be over 24" - look at it's mouth, both fists easily inside!!!!


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe why they call them black bass?

Jeff


----------

